# Tail bobbing normal while chattering/singing?



## PippyM (Sep 29, 2019)

*Does anyone have a comparison of tail bobbing?*

so i hear people say that "some" tail bobbing is normal, where-as others (usually more pronounced) are a sign of sickness.

as someone who is still new-ish to owning budgies, how can i spot the difference? does anyone have comparison of the two on video?
thanks


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*A pronounced tail bob is usually about 1/2" or so in movement.

[nomedia="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z4lnmi1MEKs"]Budgie with Respiratory Noise & Tail Bob #1 200910 - YouTube[/nomedia]*


----------



## PippyM (Sep 29, 2019)

FaeryBee said:


> *A pronounced tail bob is usually about 1/2" or so in movement.
> 
> Budgie with Respiratory Noise & Tail Bob #1 200910 - YouTube*


oh nevermind yeah that's incredibly obvious in that case. my little flint occasionally has some tail bobbing, usually in the evening before bed, or when relaxing. and i was just curious as to how it looked, thanks for the video, was very informative!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You're welcome.*


----------



## PippyM (Sep 29, 2019)

Basically what the title says.
Is it normal behaviour for them to bob their tail while they're chattering/singing? 
The only movement i see usually when my flint chatters is tail twitching occasionally, or a mild bob but soon as he falls silent he stops it. 

is that normal or am i looking too much into it?


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

A slight tail bob is normal you may even see it when the bird is silent.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You had already asked about tail bobbing in a previous thread and were given an example of the type tail bobbing which is the type to be concerned about.

A slight movement of the tail is normal.

I've merged your two threads.*


----------

